#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* :*
             (Control  Loops)           (Process  Variables)                  (Product  Quality)  (Product  Quantity) .          (Disturbance)             .          (Sensors)        (Transmitters)             (Offset)          (Set  Point)  .        (Control  Signal)      (Final  Control  Element)                  .
                            (Fluid)       
*  :*
           :
     1-      (Valve  body )
2-          (Internal  Trim)
3-      (Actuator)
4-      
5-      
 

               (Plug)   (Disk)               : 
     1-           .
2-        .
3-      (Corrosion)  (Temperature)     (Pressure)   (viscosity) .
4-           (End  Connections)  .
*     :*
          :
     1-         (Sliding-Stem Control valves)
2-         (Rotary-Shaft Control Valves)
            :
   (Diaphragm  Casing)              (Diaphragm  Plate )                                 .        (actuator  stem)         (valve  stem)       (plug)    .       (spring)      ()          .      (travel  indicator)   (yoke)           .
             (direct  acting)      .           (reverse  acting)     .
.                     (seat)      (valve  bonnet) .               (cage)                      .           (packing)      .  
*   (*valve  body*)* 
        :
*1-      *   Globe  valves
         (closure  member)                (Spherical  shaped  Cavity)       :
         (two-way single-ported) :                     (stringent Shutoff)             2  .                                 .
         (two-way double-ported) :                       .          4  .          (reversible)       (push-down to close)     (push-down to open)  





*2-   (*butterfly  bodies*)*
                           :
-       .
    -       .
    -                 -    .
      (  72  )
3-    *        (*FishTail*)* :
   :
     90       (rangeability)       .
4-    **  (V) :  :
-           (high  rangeability)    90  
-           .
-                     .


** 
1-        (screwed  Pipe  thread) :            2         .          (seal)          .               (Join)  (union)    .
2-        (Bolted  Casketed  flanges) :     .           .               815   .       flat  face ,   raised  face ,ring  type  joint  


*  (Actuators) :*
      :
-        (Pneumatic  Actuator) :        (Simplicity)  (dependability)        :
 -     (diaphragm  and  spring  actuator)                           (   3-15 psi)                                            (direct  acting )  (reverse  acting)
      (Piston  Actuator) :             (80-150 PSI)                  .  


*  (Packings) :*
              .      :
1-      (PTFE) :                          ( -40  450   )                    .
2-     (Graphite ):             680                        . 
*  :*
              .         .        (Feedback  controller)            (link)     (stem)    (input)             (set  point)            (error  signal)                . 
                   .          
.



       :
     1-        (Pneumatic  positioners)
2-       (Electro-Pneumatic  positioners)
3-         (Smart  Psitioners )
*  (accessories)*
1-    (Limit  switches ) :             .                    .
2-    (Lockup  relays )                           (supply  failure )             .                        .


3-    (Air  regulators) :                ,                 . 
4-        (I/P  transducer) :                    .


*    :*
       :-
1-         .
2-       .
3-      .
4-        .
5-      (   max. ,   min. )      .
6-        (max. ,   min) .
7-        (max. ,   min) .
8-                    .
9-        .
10-             .
11-         .
12-         .
13-        .
14-       .
15-        .
*   :*


  (References): 
      1-  " CONTROL VALVE HANDBOOK" , 3RD EDITION , FISHER CONTROLS INTERNATIONAL, INC , 2001 .
2-    NOUVOPIGNONE CONTROL VALVES HADBOOK, 1941 .
3-   EMERSON PROCESS MANAGEMENT WEBSITE.


* 
*See More:

----------

